# WANTED: SONY A99 CAMERA BODY



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*WANTED: SONY A99 CAMERA BODY*


View Advert


LOOKING FOR A USED, BUT NOT ABUSED SONY A99 CAMERA BODY

SOMETHING I CAN USE MY OLD MAXXUM AF LENSES ON

HOPEFULLY WON'T HAVE TO TAKE OUT A 2ND MORTGAGE TO PAY FOR IT ON MY PENSION :swoon:




*Advertiser*




Roddyjb



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

